# iTerm, bookmarks, and X11 forwarding...



## rokstar (Oct 26, 2004)

OK, so I've recently discovered iTerm and I like it thus far. However, when I try to do the following I run into problems:

I want to set up a bookmark to ssh into a remote machine and use X forwarding so I can run Linux apps on my mac. I try this by setting the bookmark as "ssh -X username@address". However, when I try using this bookmark, the DISPLAY env variable (which gets set in my .profile) for some reason doesn't get set, so the remote machine complains about not knowing the DISPLAY. Any ideas? thanks,

Rok


----------



## patb2 (Dec 31, 2005)

Rok,
Empirical evidence seems to show that ssh will honor a request to do X11 forwarding only if it finds $DISPLAY is set in the calling process (iTerm in your case, or the shell when you use the command line).  

To set DISPLAY in iTerm you need to use PropertyListEditor.app to add an entry in .MacOSX/environment.plist, then log out and back in.  See
http://developer.apple.com/qa/qa2001/qa1067.html

The value I gave DISPLAY was ":0.0" which works for me.

PatB2


----------

